# FAC - November '09



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome Home everyone! Doesn't it feel good to be back? Oh yeah!

I'm posting this here and there is already one posted over on Angies forum. I'm not sure what I will do with those posts, maybe copy and paste them here. But you can post in one spot and then c/p to the other site. If you don't know about Angie's site here is the addie http://www.runboard.com/bcountryfriendsgatheringplace Angie was very kind in allowing us to have a bit of a sleepover. We had a wild time of it the first few days. But as the time went on we settled into our knitting and spinning.

I'm not going to go into the usual schpeel here, I just don't have the energy.

So feel free to post here or there until things get more secure here.

The only fiber news I have is that I turned the heel on my KAL socks for Shazza today :banana02:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, how nice to be able to be back here!

Today I got an email from a fiber friend--she was at a fiberista retreat nearby, and the natives were getting restless. She wondered if she could bring the ladies out to the farm. Um, YES?!

They came and saw the sheep and shopped in our little on-farm shop. The turquoise and chestnut polypay roving was the life of the party...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How nice for you Weever to make a little money and entertain the restless "natives". I know you are in Mich. but where in Mich. are you? Which town?


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Greetings all!! You don't realize what you miss until it's not there--it's great to see this group back on-line. As many of you know the past year has not been fun for me with both parents in and out of hospital and then getting them moved to smaller quarters and cleaning out their huge house....Well, DH decided I needed an early Christmas present so here I am -- in the Shetland Isles  . I'm spending the first week on the Mainland with a friend from Orkney who insists on blogging about it using me as prop in her pictures (you can see it here http://northernlace.wordpress.com) Monday if the weather cooperates I go over to Fair Isle to help create a weaving shed out of an old outbuilding and then assemboe a Glimakra 8-shaft floor loom that's now in 21 boxes--what fun! It will be crowded as my friend's B&B is full to the gills with construction workers building a new Bird Observatory; I think I'll be sleeping on the floor in the spinnning studio--such a hardship choosing which wheel to use in case of insomnia


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Katherine how wonderful! You have a very kind and thoughtful husband. He obviously appreciates you very much. I'm going to read the blog now. Thank you for telling us of your adventure. We will look forward to an up date when you get home if not sooner.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Katherine, wow! I just got lost in that blog for a long time. 

How wonderful for you.  So much wool, beautiful landscape, and the people are amazing (you can just TELL from the photos). How very cool. 

You certainly deserve a trip like this! Camping out in the spinning studio? ahhh. Are you even planning to come home? LOL.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi everyone!!!! So happy to have my home away from home back. 
Fiber news... well, I finished WIHH socks!!!! :clap::clap: I won't post a pic until she gets them though. And unfortunately, I missed the post office yesterday because DH had me running from Home Depot to Lowe's. We are moving my DD (11) into her own room, she has been sharing with her little brother, and it is time for her to move out. Needless to say, little brother (9 yrs old) is NOT happy with having to move in and share with the two teens. (poor baby!)
Anyway, I did manage to knit on a shawl while DH was visiting the doc and getting his bp meds refilled... so that was nice. He hates it when I am in the divers seat (he drives all day at work, so I drive anywhere else we go) and say - wait I need to finish this row before we go - LOL~!
So, last night was full of texturing, painting and today we are putting in a new floor for DD and painting her room. Then gotta sort and move in all the kids stuff... wow it's gonna be a long day!
I have plans to do lots of knitting from her...including learning to use that drop spindle! (YA'LL GET READY!) 
I have a list a mile long of stuf I want done before christmas... wonder how many late nights it will take???
ok, I have rambled enough. Happy Happy to be here again! I could just HUG Chuck, Mean Dean and Kung!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

PS... loved looking at all the info on the shetland fleeces! Shetland are the sheep I have. That was nice to see on all the fleece. I have a white sheep with wool like the white I saw on the blog!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> How nice for you Weever to make a little money and entertain the restless "natives". I know you are in Mich. but where in Mich. are you? Which town?


Without being too specific, we are near Grand Rapids. :happy:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, Katherine! How wonderful--I've enjoyed reading about your adventures...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know the area


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I missed you all! Thanks to all the mods for getting things back up and running. 

Just a quick post - I was at the alpaca show today, doing my spinning demo gig. Got a whole alpaca fleece given to me (I said I'd come demo, but they would have to give me fibre 'cause I just have wool around here, and it'd be rude to spin wool at an alpaca show). Had a great day spinning along with another girl I've met at a previous demo - she is a riot, and loves to do natural dyeing, so we had great stuff to talk about. As she put it, it's awesome to be with someone else just as weird as you, it makes you both seem normal!

Anyway, we did our spinning and I set up a lovely display of the drop spindles my son has been working on ... I cut a tree (a skinny one) and stuck it in a cast iron base (actually an umbrella stand), then hung the spindles from the branches. All but 2 of the 8 I took today sold! He made more after I called home at noon and said "I'm back again tomorrow and I only have 4 left .. make more!" 

let's see if I can get the picture posted...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nice spindles Frazzle! How do they spin?


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Just wanted to say "HI!". The only new thing around here is that my son made shift leader at work. So now he has a lot more responsibility and no raise in pay. But he heard his manager say that she was going to start training him for Asst. Manager. This will definitely be an answer to prayer.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The spindles actually spin really well! I test drove a couple before we went ahead with the idea - wasn't gonna go to a fibre demo selling wobbly spindles. 

I actually demoed for the 2 days using one of these, instead of my fancy one - they hold the spin for a long time, I can usually go the full length of my arms (when standing) on just one good twist ... which is better than I can do with my custom turned one, it would need two. 

They are a bit on the heavier side, so not for thread-thin singles or anything, but we had lots of newbies testing them out and they have the advantage of being nice and sturdy to survive the inevitable 'drops'. 

I actually think the fancy stems seem to help the spin - it "feels" like they hold it centered, more so than plain doweling, anyway. I've used the toy wheel on plain doweling spindles too, and I like these better. 

Plus, they look pretty. 

We had a fun two days ... and I came home with lots of fibre presents from the alpaca people! They gave me a WHOLE fleece to spin, plus two bags of processed rovings. Now ... what to make from a lovely brown alpaca fleece... it's a LOT of fibre! I plyed and washed the stuff I did during the demo, will try to get a picture up soon - it's a bit bumpy (hard to focus while talking to people all day) but oh my goodness is it soft!

Hey Tryska - congrats to your boy ... more responsibility is good training, even if it doesn't come with money yet!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, I have finished a shawl. 
Cast on last night for a hat for DH in camo - but will probably take that out and start over. My eyes kept closing as I was knitting... lol.... I was tired!

Picked out patterns and got material together for 4 christmas gifts. Probably will have them all started soon, because I can't just concentrate on one thing.

A prime example of that would be today. I have my html editor open... should be working... but noooo.... I keep wandering around in HT and knitting patterns, and yahoo knitting groups...

Maybe I should just clock out and grab my needles?? :shrug:
Sometimes working at home is NOT a good thing!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I thought you might have them already!
I sure do hope you like them.


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

November thoughts-
I'm taking a break from my home work. I went to a spinning day in cook in Oct. I plan on going to another Nov 22 (I think that is the day but the calendar isn't beside me so not pos). I learned to needle felt and watched spinning and did soem spinning. When I got home I needle felted a small raggedy cat with the junk that was dehaired fiber from a Pygora. Wow! Those needles hurt when you stab your thumb. Especially after about the fourth time. The cat is cute, certainly not excellent work, but for a first time and my tired imagination, it was good experience. BTW- don't try to use those single needle felting needles if really tired. Your aim gets worse and the project gets a little bloody.
I've been spinning the wool that Leise gave me so long ago. I sure appriciate it. Its given me my first experience with a bulk of medium so I can really experiment and get the feel of what it should be. After the spinning day I sat down and spun a more consistant ball. It felt so good...so relaxing. 
Now the ball sets on the computer with two knitting needles sticking out of it. Another learned experience. A friend came over, started a sample swatch and taught me to knit...nothing else, not a pearl, but I did knit. I kept one the way it was and felted the other to see what it would do. Now I have more to put in my fiber book (or whatever I wil use) some day. So simple and I was so excited to have a start of it. 
My daughter has moved back from Duluth and she is crocheting a scarf as I type. I have a hard time staying at my college studies knowing she is working fiber there without me. But she's using up polyester stuff from long ago that was purchased.
I carded some Pygora with some of (now known as) the Leise wool. It will be beautiful to spin. I can tell already. I only did a few...of somethings. Would anyone have suggestions on how to prepare it from the carders. I rolled it off from the side since the fibers are so long and silky, so that they all go the same way. So is there anything else I should be doing or doing it differently?
I now know that I need carders that have a finer teeth. Some day 

I'm off to bed. Tomarrow is a Holiday so I will have the day for home work and finishing paperwork for conferences for my paid job. I so wanted to use the day for carding so I can use my own Pygora. Stay strong...get my work done first! Mabe this weekend I can card...after I grout the basement, catch up with some house work, goat feet trim, and plucking vm from the goats. And start the next chapters in my text book. 
Except the squash and pumpkin the vegies are processed. Phew!
Pam


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi all! It's nice to be able to come back here. I enjoy reading about what everyone is up to, and seeing pictures. The blog from Orkney was great, too.

I have one more brown lamb left to (manually) shear, then I'm done with fall shearing. I cleaned some wool to make thrums for thrummed mittens; it's still drying.

My new ram arrived last weekend. He's very serious about his work. I think one of my ewes was bred within 10 minutes of his arrival. He has lovely soft fleece so I'm really looking forward to seeing the lambs in the spring.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

guess not today either?
hey, if it is like out here in these boonies.... A one day holiday will set the mailman back nearly a week! lol!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Hello ladies! Glad to see we are all back. Haven't been posting much due to lack of internet at home. I am now blessed with a wonderful neighbor who offered us the security code to piggy back on her wireless internet signal! So, I am back!

Today, I am avoiding my current project. I'm making a princess satchel bag for my granddaughter Hailey and I just realized 2 things. I have NO idea how to attach the straps and NO idea how to put the flap on! I'm going to have to do a bit more research on the assembly of this bag........lol. (a princess bag is just a pretty bag with a crocheted crown on the flap with her initial on it......lol. she's big into being a princess.)

I've done a couple of things for Christmas, but mostly I've been working on baby things. We've had lots of babies this year! When January hits, I'll be full time working on stock for my internet store. I hope to have about 30 baby sets available as well as 8 or 10 afghansand a few purses and tote bags-by June 1. I want to have the internet store up and running by then. My hands are going to hurt, but it is so worth it!

Mark is finally back to work full time after putting a nail through his hand at work this summer. He may still lose most of the function in his left hand, we'll know more after the specialist sees him again. On the up side, his company has picked up a contract that may keep them open and running all winter with no layoffs. YAY!! More money in the bank!

I'm working hard on learning to write a business plan, so I can get my brick store open next year. My youngest sister, who does marketing for a living, is helping me study and learn what I need to know to run a small business online. Eventually, I am hoping that this little venture will help fund my dream of a small farm outside of town. I've even got my eye on a piece of land!! 

Off to find more info on how to attach this flap. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm spending the mornings working on resume and submitting it and the afternoons knitting to try to cheer me up.

I'm not cut out to stay-at-home. Only thing constructive to do around here is housework. I look at it and say, "Oh Hell No!!!" to the deep spring cleaning that I could get done now!! LOL! I like to complete projects that stay completed.... doesn't happen with house cleaning!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

So good to catch up on everyone. And thanks so much for the pictures. Love them. My son set me up with an air card so now I can actually see the pictures! NO MORE DIAL UP! I'm so excited. Been so ridiculously crazy busy, but have been knitting winter socks, so life goes on.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Woot for wireless and air cards! How did we all live with dial up?

Cyndi, I must have missed something. Are you formerly employed?

:grouphug:

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ditto on the aircards and high speed internet. Wireless of course is wonderful too!

Well I had a major moment of panic this week. As you all know I'm finishing up the KAL socks for Shazza and I'm about halfway finished with the foot. I have always known that I would run out of yarn and would need to spin more, no big deal. Well I finally got to the point where I ran out of yarn and needed to begin spinning again. At the beginning of the week I went in search of the fleece. In my mind I knew just where it was, so after work I went up to my fiber room to get the bag of fleece. Well an hour later I didn't come out with the fleece :help: I wasn't paniced yet but confounded. It was right there because it was one of the most recently used fleeces. But I went and checked on my fiber table down in the living room too to make sure it wasn't there, nope :shrug: So I went back up stairs with a flash light this time and opened every bag of fleece I could see, nothing OMG!!!!! Where the heck did the fleece go? I looked under the things on the bed and I didn't see it there. I gave up that day and spent the next day thinking of all the possibilities. When I got home from work I looked again, nothing, now I'm really beginning to worry. I had some bags of clothes on the bed that went to Goodwill had I maybe taken it by mistake, ahhhh I hope not. I decided to let it go until my day off and when I had daylight to have a really good look. So this morning I went up and looked again. This time I took the boxes and bags off the bed and then looked under the comforter and there it was, the bag of fleece :clap: So now I'm breathing calmly again and will begin prepping the fibers to be spun so I can finally finish Shazza'a socks. BTW Shazza, there have been any number of people who want these sock if you decide you don't want them. I am VERY pleased with how they are turning out.

A good friend of mine is opening a yarn store here in my town. We don't have a yarn store and in the past few people have had success with their plans of doing this. But my friend has had one before so she has experience. Best of all she wants me to work in the store :bouncy: It is all so exciting. She has also asked me to teach a few classes. It is due to open at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So *WHERE* are the pictures WIHH????? Hmmmmm??????


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

No way Marchwind....I am waiting patiently for the socks, no-one but me is going to wear them LOL. So you tell people to keep their mitts off them...start a sock business


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Yes, WIHH... Pictures please!!!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

This thread is useless without pics...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am going to the yarn shop today with my sweet Daughter-in-love. I was hoping someone was on here. I wanted to know how much yarn I needed for a pair of socks. I am at least going to look.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Exactly what WIHH said!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Marchwind - that story of the lost fleece had me laughing so hard - sounds like something that would happen to me! Can't wait to see those socks - and....
> 
> 
> *SPEAKING OF SOCKS*...
> ...


WOOO HOOOOO So glad they made it! figures they got there a day I couldnt get next to a computer. lol! But they made it! And you like them??!!
wow! 
that yarn was a angora mohair alpaca blend I got on ebay from notjustyarns

So glad you like your socks. I know I wear mine every morning. They are perfect for the early morning chill. 
In fact, if those socks had been bigger my son may have swiped them! He kept looking at them saying, make me some socks, my feet are cold.

Well, now I need to find some more good wool to make him some. Think I can get it done by christmas????


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Well, I bit the bullet and bought some sock yarn. YIKES!!! I am almost done with my baby blanket. I will try socks next. Can you point me to a nice easy beginner pattern? I pulled 2 of the free pattern sheets off by the yarn. However, it is nice to have someone who knows tell you it is an easy one.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

We got the first bit of snow and cold weather this week. I'm ready to spend my free time spinning and knitting! Of course, there's a few book reviews and a distance learning course to work on as well, but now that it's nearly dark AND cold when I get home from work I just CAN'T go outside and work, right?

I did go up to the barn and move the partition out of the stalls today. I needed all the sheep to use the same door so that the barn stays dry and clean. When I locked the stock up later, the little wethers were bouncing back and forth over the low barrier that remains- and driving the older ewes nuts. They've been good neighbors for months now, and have shared the pasture since August, so I know it will work out. 

A good friend from long ago has just moved to this area (a week and a half ago). She decided that "we" would open a yarn shop-and sell my homespun yarns. (I just agree with her when she gets in the planning mode..) Today she took her first spinning class, and I was informed that "it's not as easy as it looks". I didn't laugh-I promise I didn't. No wonder she was so keen on the two of us selling homespun, she thought it was fast and easy! She is going to keep going to classes and will rent a wheel while she learns. I do hope she sticks with it. She has lots of nervous energy to put to use. (I doubt we'll ever get to that shop though...I just can't see a market here in this town.)

I got a simple hat (in gray romney with white crochet trim), a man's gaiter (in brown alpaca), and a narrow, cabled scarf (in the gray romney) done this week...the shawl is set aside until after the holidays. I need a few little gifts and the Alter Guild is expecting items for the Bazaar as well...I did find a pattern for knitted book marks. I wonder how sock yarn would work?
All the talk of socks has me thinking-I haven't done any socks this year.
I think I'll use the gray romney to make heavy slipper socks for my son-he lives in Flagstaff and could use something warm.

May winter bring warm, cozy evenings, full of all that makes your life worthwhile,
betty


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, we are tucked in under a bit of a gale here - got a bit blustery yesterday. Apart from doing the animals, we were in all day yesterday and, already, I can feel the clouds of depressions starting to settle. I don't wish for much in life, but I DO wish we had a fireplacec so we could have a fire to cheer the place up 

But we both did some knitting which was good. The forecast for today isn't much better, so I think more of the same may be in order. Or I may get the spindle out and see if I can remember what I've learnt on the spinning front. Not brave enough to get the wheel out yet. 

Oh - and I might get DD to sit down and draw the picture for this year's Christmas card - then we can start making those too 

I have a feeling that I am going to need a good selection of craft projects on the go to get me through this winter - just feels like one of those already somehow. 

Take care everyone

hoggie


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

hoggie, have you tried using candles? I *know* that candles can't compare with a fireplace. But something about even the smallest flame cheers when it's dark...


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Hoggie, we've been having gale force winds all week up on the northern end of the UK. Today it's sunny, but blustery and I'm starting to worry a bit about getting out to go home at the end of the week. There are lots worse things, though, than getting stranded on Fair Isle! My Orkney friend asked me to write something for her blog so if you're interested go to http://www.northernlace.wordpress.com. I'm taking a break from my painting in the weaving shed; should finish tomorrow. Then we get to see what the loom looks like and can figure out how to put it together. 

Cyndi, sorry to hear you lost your job (is that what happened?); hope you find a new one soon. I totally agree about housework; what's the point--it just needs to be done again and again  Betty, I'm sure it will be nice to have an old friend near by, but I wouldn't quite your day job just yet! Making a living off handspun is pretty impossible, even with some of the prices we see it going for in LYS. It sounds like the sock KAL was a huge success in getting everyone to knit socks. The first pattern I used that worked came out of an old Countryside magazine; don't remember the issue off-hand, but I'd tried several times before and failed miserably.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Katherine, enjoy your blustery, sunny days! You so deserve it!

Betty, you sound so busy! I love teaching folks to spin, and love first handspuns too! I've had a couple students that took to it like fish in water.

Marchie, I've had that same panic attack. Now my fiber room is organized (except for the carding table and one corner with misc 'stuff') and even my corner in the living room where I do the majority of spinning & knitting is organized.

Marci, THIS is a good sock tutorial. She takes you through every detail, complete with pictures. 

During the HT blackout, me and 9 other folks in my department were laid off. The other 11 folks got an 'exit date' two year from now. After working 36 straight years, having time off (except for vacation) is so foreign to me. I'm getting a lot of spinning and knitting done, but I feel guilty for doing it. We're in a lot better situation than most. No cc debt, freezers & shelves full of food, downsized on the livestock before this happened, but there is still the mortgage & utilities to pay. We have Faith that our Father will show us the way. Panic hasn't hit yet!

All this talk of new yarn shops ... We recently had a new yarn & bead shop open here. The lady previously owned a yarn shop in Germany. She's also a spinner. We've talked about classes, but so far, she's been able to handle it on her own. She's having hard enough time selling her own homespun and doesn't want to carry mine, but she is interested in my milk soaps.


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

WIHH- they are beautiful and look delicious to wear.
Nice Mamjhonson. Very nice!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH and MamaJ those are beautiful socks. The color is wonderful too, like a sunny fall day.

Well I finished spinning the last of the sock yarn so I can finish Shazza's socks. I washed it this morning so by tomorrow I should be back on track with getting those done and on their way to Australia.

So how many peole here have tried to teach themselves to knit the other way from how they were taught? I'm a thrower or English knitter and I would love to learn to pick or knit in the continential way. The Knit Daily web site put out a newletter awhile back about this so I was thinking I may give it a try. Anyone have success switching? I guess the only reason I would want to switch it to be able to knit faster. But I know my tension would really suffer. As it is I always knit right to gage, that might be a big pill to swallow it I lost that.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Woo HOO! mamaj, those look perfectly delectable. 

Angora, mohair, AND alpaca, all 3?! They look like they would just slip off almost, they are so soft. I love the colorway too. 

Has anyone else noticed that these natural fiber socks don't seem to get as stinky or dirty as commercial socks. ? I have worn them sometimes several days (not to sleep in) w/o washing them and they do not smell at all. Or left them in the sunshine all day and put them on at night (when it gets cool), and they are just as fresh as if washed. 

Or is this just my imagination?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

The socks are beautiful MamaJ. WIHH you are one blessed lady to get those.  I love the colors. 

I went on a long drive on back roads with my sweetheart today. We went over or by 3 covered bridges. It looks like we are in the mountains, but we were never further than about 20 miles from home. I took lots of pictures.

Thanks Cyndi. I will look at that and bookmark it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

mamaj - those are really wonderful looking socks. Nice to hear how nice the yarn is for wearing.

WIHH - you make a great sock model.!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM you are not crazy! Typically I will wear a pair of wool socks (heavy hiking type) for a week and they are not stinky and they are not really dirty either. Now this is not wearing then all day every daybut when I get home from work and on my days off. The wool socks I wear for work I'll wear for 2-3 days before I wash them.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> WIHH and MamaJ those are beautiful socks. The color is wonderful too, like a sunny fall day.
> 
> So how many peole here have tried to teach themselves to knit the other way from how they were taught? I'm a thrower or English knitter and I would love to learn to pick or knit in the continential way. The Knit Daily web site put out a newletter awhile back about this so I was thinking I may give it a try. Anyone have success switching? I guess the only reason I would want to switch it to be able to knit faster. But I know my tension would really suffer. As it is I always knit right to gage, that might be a big pill to swallow it I lost that.


I learned to knit English, self taught and never even knew there was a different type, but I was a crocheter first and just naturally started continental I think because of it. LOL that was a long time ago so memory is not to clear. I'm not sure about your tension, but if it changes I think it would be more because of speed than method. Most of my tension is with the needles not the thrown yarn. Give it a try I think you will like it.
But just for the record, I still can't knit as fast as I crochet and the only person I have ever been able to teach to crochet is Tom (dh) who is lefthanded. I have great success teaching people to knit though(lol including Tom) I think it is because I am slower at it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Well worth the wait! Those socks are beautiful, especially against the frosty stump and leaves!

And yes, I'll change into the same pair of hand knitted wool socks after work and would wear them all week and no stink at all. Same goes with my wool felted slippers. I'd wear them from sunup to sun down all weekend and no stinky feet smell.

I can do the English method just enough to show folks the difference between English and German (or continental), but only for a few stitches.

I did teach myself how to knit left handed last weekend to teach a left handed girl how to knit. About broke my arm patting myself on the back with that one!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx WIHH for that glowing review.  I am so thrilled you like them. That yarn is nice, I am having issues trying to knit with other yarns now. I am an official yarn snob... lol!
I too am amazed at how the hand knit wool wears. So very warm, and yet my feet don't sweat. You know how it is in Texas, might be 30 when you wake up but will be 65 or 70 by 2 pm. I can wear the hand made socks all day long!

My DH says those socks look really good on you and you can't even see all my mistakes! lol! He got to listen to me whine and pull out stitches for so long, he was not sure they would look decent. AND I could not leave you sockless, so when I ran out of yarn with no hope of making that last 1/3 of the sock... I knew I had to start over... with the yarn I just knew you would hate! So, I am double thrilled that you like the colors. The green is really subtle in there, but I loved the way it looked when knitted up.

Well, I have started and taken out a hat for DH, the pattern said it was for a 22 inch head, and it sure did look small so I went and measured his head, sure enough 23 1/2" :shrug: The old big head! lol... will find another pattern and see what I can do to make that bigger, since I have no idea how to enlarge that one.
Also knitted up a little poncho for a friends son, and when I put it together it was just.... wrong. I can't seem to make it right. It was 2 rectangles sewn together... and I guess even though I could say I am an experienced sewer - I just couldn't get this one to work. So, I am going to try and find a poncho I can knit in the round.
In other words... I seem to have knitted in reverse all weekend. Sure did keep my hands busy, but I have ZIP to show for it. :nono:

I think I will go cast on a pair of slippers for mom, maybe I can do that right??


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all and glad to see this site up and running again at full speed. Knitting needles and crochet hooks were in hibernation this summer and now are out clicking and making things. In the bag done for charity are 7 crocheted and knit hats--need to get more made! On the knitting needles is a scarf made from alpaca for my mom in law and on some circs is a bright pink hat for my sis in law. I have to switch between the two projects since one requires me to think so I don't mess up. Hopefully the hat will be done today and the scarf will be done this week sometime between all of the running we have to do. I need to pull an afghan out to work on to keep my lap warm since we are finally getting chilly weather!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamaj, I have had plenty of days of knitting with nothing to show for it! I guess it is just 'practice'. My DH has one of those giant skulls too. 22", yeah right!  try 24"! (plenty of room for his ego, LOL).

I learned the hard way to actually MEASURE people before knitting things for them, finally. LOL. My MIL was amazed when I told her that her feet were 8 and a half inches long. She stood on the ruler and YEP! I was right.  But she lives in S. TX and wears sandals 10 mo of the year so, no socks for her! Too bad, she has such tiny feet that it would be fun to knit some for her. However, she just wont wear them. 

Has anyone else been wearing their KAL socks much? I have mine on right now. They make me happy everytime I slip my feet into them.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> My DH has one of those giant skulls too. 22", yeah right!  try 24"! (plenty of room for his ego, LOL).


Hey, let's watch knocking those large heads.  My entire family has them. All of us girls can't find any hats to fit our big heads (straw hats, etc). It runs in our family and we always figured it was to house our extra large brains.  I have not measured mine, but I know it is hard to find a good hat to fit.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I finished Hailey's princess bag! It took a few days to figure out the strap placement, but I did it! Next on the list is to finish Angie's overnight duffle bag and Bubba's backpack. Izaiah and Donaven are getting afghans, which are nearly done. Ed is gettin an afghan, it's done. I have a sweater to start for my niece's birthday, sox to crochet for my son's girlfriend and much baking to do. Can I run away from home yet?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!! No fair telling us about all these wonderful things if you don't show us pictrures.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Mama J, those socks are really nice! And pretty!

WIHH, you look cute in them!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I actually did use #2 needles. There are 2 strands in the yarn, so maybe that is what made it work. I hate to confess this, but I did not swatch for those socks! lol! God is good, he helped me knit them right!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

weever - I did burn candles a lot last winter now you mention it - maybe that is one reason I got through it better. Will have to get some out and try again this year.

WIHH - I have to say that th efirst thing I did when I moved into the flat was put in a fake fireplace. I have a wooden mantlepiece, an electric heater with a fake flame effect, and a hearth made of paving slabs. It does look the part, but it doesn't "throw" the light the way a fire does, and of course - it's not the same type fo heat. It's better than nothing, but still not "quite" the real thing 

Better today - I spent yesterday afternoon on the beach watching a bunch of 15yos get decidedly chilly in the sea - I should really hav ebeen in with them and did have my wetsuit on in case I had to go in, but I managed to stay on the beach for a change. But it was abeautiful day, and made me feel much better


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Mullerslanefarm - sorry to hear about your layoff - keep up, something will come along - you hav eenough skills to offer 

WIHH - love the socks  - but DD said why did you stand outside to take the picture? (trust her to notice the details LOL) 

What is the difference between English and Continental knitting - I knit how my mum taught me which could be double-dutch knitting for all I know .


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Katherine - just got time to go and visit the blog - what a lovely place  And it's nice to put a face to your name.

Is it still blowing up there, we have had a couple of days rest, and now it is blowing up again a bit. But I haven't seen a forecast all week, so I have NO idea what you are getting LOL

Hope you get off OK when the time comes - do you fly trislanders off the smaller islands? Or can you get a bigger plane direct to Scotland somewhere?


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

WIHH and Mama J, the socks are beautiful and look so comfy. Why take them off before going to work--why not set a new fashion trend at the office!

Hoggie, it was gorgeous here today, and I probably should have taken the trislander out because storms and gales are predicted for tomorrow and now on Friday. But today was the big day to put the loom together--anyone familiar with a Glimakra standard countermarche loom? So many pieces and bits. The loom was bought sight unseen at a steal, and it looks like there might be a loom and a half, but we're searching for pictures to try to figure out where everything goes. It's absolutely gorgeous and just fits in the newly painted shed. One of the construction guys staying at the guest house has taken an interest in putting it together, and he's out there now in the dark with a torch studying it!
Now if he'd just get interested in putting the warp on...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I have finished all but the edging on my blanket. I needed to put some more yarn into balls, so I got out the double pointed needles and cast on stitches for a sock. I have shiny metal needles and boy are they slick. Is there something better out there?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all! Just had to share my accomplishment for today: I plyed up 289 metres of alpaca yarn. I am thinking I might make a kimono from this yarn when it is done, since it drapes so nicely - I have the Knitted Kimono book and there are 2 patterns in there (the one from the front cover, and the one from the back, actually) which seem like likely suspects. We'll see if I get enough spun up - I'll need about 8 times what I have but that's ... oh... only 16 more bobbins of singles.  I do have an entire fleece (a gift from the alpaca people I did the spinning demo for, bless them!), it's just a matter of getting it all spun. I've never spun a lot of fibre for a specific project before, this is a new thing!

I have a bunch of knitting projects on the go but can't seem to settle down to work on one in particular - I took that tansy dyed yarn and am making a cabled rug from it: since the wool is from Ireland, I dyed it green and the resulting 'thing' _had _to have cables ... it's kind of rougher wool (Suffolk) so I thought a mat might be a good choice. I have a nice spot beside my bed where I'll see it every morning - and think of my sister accosting an Irish sheep farmer out in his field and asking for some of the wool he was shearing off his sheep!

I am contemplating this wheel, too ... I've sent for some more info. I know it won't have spare bobbins - but perhaps one of the other standard brands will fit, or, failing that, my neighbour is a lathe worker and perhaps I can get him to manufacture for me.  Besides, I do have my Babe as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Our internet has been out of service for nearly two months, now. Let me tell you, I'm getting a lot of knitting and crocheting done. I made a skirt for my dd, started on another one, and also am in the middle of a shawl for a dear friend. I'm hijacking my dad's computer at his house at the moment. Just wanted to pop in and say "hi!" and hopefully I'll be back soon and with pictures!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

posted this in the fiber find thread, but thought you ladies would see it faster here.

found for FREE 6 bags of alpaca and llama fiber on craigslist in binghmton.

here's the email addy to respond: [email protected]


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> I have finished all but the edging on my blanket. I needed to put some more yarn into balls, so I got out the double pointed needles and cast on stitches for a sock. I have shiny metal needles and boy are they slick. Is there something better out there?





Wind in Her Hair said:


> I LOVE bamboo dpn needles for dealing with slick or silky yarns (especially acrylic) - and I like to have them in two lengths, too -regular 7"s and 4-5"s for when we're down to reducing - its so much easier to hang onto. Every evening when a metal needle hits the floor  -Cabin Fever always knows whats comin' next -grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-:grump: "Why didn't I knit this on bamboo needles?!?!?" and then I jump up and head for the knitting basket to retrieve the bamboo needles! :bash: :help: But more often than not - I cast on with metal needles. :shrug:


Now that I use bamboo needles... I don't know HOW I ever knit with those slippery heavy metal needles! lol.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

My son got me a set of rosewood DPNs, and they are really nice as well - very light, and they just *feel* lovely in the hands!

I haven't got any bamboo dpns, but all I use for straights are bamboo. I'll have to keep an eye out for the DPNs!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Frazzle, I looked at the wheel you're interested in. It's what's commonly referred to as a Canadian production wheel, built for spinning fine yarns at high speed. I've been wanting to try one for years. It's a double drive wheel, and I'd check to make sure that the wheel is aligned with the whorl. It looks like the whorl is not the original, and you don't want to have problems with the drive band popping off (that happened to a woman in my spinning group who got one off E-Bay; it needed a lot of work). I've heard reports that they're wonderful to spin on when they're properly adjusted, but they can be finicky. Because they were meant to spin fine yarn, the bobbins are quite small. The price is right for that one, and I'd sure be tempted if you want to do fine spinning.

PS. I'm home at last--boo hoo--and hate being back on dial-up!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Do bamboo needles really make THAT much difference to knitting? I have never used them but maybe I should.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info, katherine! I haven't heard back from the person who listed it ... maybe it's sold. I'll try again tomorrow, it sounds interesting.

And Shazza ... yes they do! Try some!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I LOVE bamboo dpn needles for dealing with slick or silky yarns (especially acrylic) - and I like to have them in two lengths, too -regular 7"s and 4-5"s for when we're down to reducing - its so much easier to hang onto.


I have a coupon for free shipping from Patternworks. If I could only get 2 sets of DP's right now, and I got a 6" (I did not see 7") and a set of 4", which size would be the most used? 2 or 3 maybe?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My #2's get the most use. 

I prefer the 6" DPNs, I rarely need them longer than that.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to my US friends. I'm thankful for this place...

ETA: Something about the way I worded this sounds exclusionary. I'm thankful for all of you, but I am aware that not all of you are celebrating Thanksgiving Day tomorrow.  I think I need to go to bed.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Just dropping in to say Happy Thanksgiving! :clap:
Got all my baking done (7 pies), veggies all ready for my portion of the feast tomorrow.
Projects finished this week - got DH's big head hat done! woo hooo! It is a little big on him, but that is a good thing, as he wears hearing aides and it keeps them from squeeling too much if the hat isn't too tight.
Got 2 Christmas gifts done, one cute little baby (3 yr old) poncho done and a purse/choker set for my 13 yr old niece. 
I am ready to cast on for socks for DS#2 and continue working on mom's slippers. The little purse set only took me a couple of days to make, and the same for the hat (once I got a 16" circular needle!)
I am going to try to do hats for my brother and two brothers-in-law. 
Anyone have a good idea for my sisters and sister in law?? Sister in law is making scarves for the ladies of the family (I introduced her to knitting last year -she loves it and is knitting up a storm!) So, anyway, I can't seem to think of anything to make them.... maybe slippers if I can get the ones for mom to go well?? drawer sachets?? 
I do have pictures on my phone, will bore you with them after Thanksgiving.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving all you American folks! (I think the rest of us had our Thankful Day already. )

MamaJ, for your sisters, what about knitted bags? I have a knitted purse I use every day and I love it. It's just a square done in stockinette, then picked up on DPNs (or a short circ) and knitted in stockinette (or you could do patterns) until it is tall enough to serve the purpose.  Add an i-cord, lucet braided, spool-knitted, whatever kind of handle and voila, a purse! Fingerless mittens are also really great, I wear mine a lot (but then, I live in a cold climate, I see you are in Texas ... not much call for those there!). Oh, cotton shopping bags are really awesome, too - if you knit with a drop stitch lace kind of pattern you can get the 'stretchy produce bag' kind of effect. 

And Weever - I quite happily included my Canadian self in your 'thankful for' list.  I'm thankful for all of you, too! 

Blessings and happy fibering to all!

_(... and to all a good night!)_


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it! I'm especially thankful that DH loves to cook, and I don't have to do anything  -- maybe I'll offer to wash the dishes!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm going to check out that wheel tonight after work, it's still for sale! Yeeha! I have seen some others like it listed but for much, much more money. Even if she needs some work, I think for this price, it's a good investment - I love my Babe, and so I'll still be able to spin if this missy needs some TLC. 

I did a bit of reading on double drive wheels (the Babe's a single drive, bobbin-lead, so totally different) - thank you VERY much Katherine, for that clue! Now I know what I'm looking for.

Wish me luck and sanity!
---

Edited to add: I went to check out the wheel, and it's got almost all the parts, but the flyer is a fake (no hooks for one thing), and the wheel was out of alignment. It would make a great restoration project, but we have more than enough projects here so I'll wait for the right wheel to come along. In the meantime, Babe and I will continue to spin yarn in our own PVC way!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> MamaJ, for your sisters, what about knitted bags? I have a knitted purse I use every day and I love it. It's just a square done in stockinette, then picked up on DPNs (or a short circ) and knitted in stockinette (or you could do patterns) until it is tall enough to serve the purpose.  Add an i-cord, lucet braided, spool-knitted, whatever kind of handle and voila, a purse! Fingerless mittens are also really great, I wear mine a lot (but then, I live in a cold climate, I see you are in Texas ... not much call for those there!). Oh, cotton shopping bags are really awesome, too - if you knit with a drop stitch lace kind of pattern you can get the 'stretchy produce bag' kind of effect.


ok, I think that is an awesome idea!
I showed the little bag I made for my neice to my mom and sister.... they LOVED it! woohoo!!
In fact, my sister kept saying that was too nice for my neice. hehe. so a bag will be a perfect thing to make!

Mercy - I have about 15 projects to complete in a month. Wonder if I can get it done? (that includes 3 smallish quilts!)


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I've been very bad fiber wise, I seem to have hit a knitting slump.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh my I am getting overwhelmed by Christmas knitting and I haven't even cast anything on...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL, NY_Cowgirl!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I just made a list of all the stuff I need to make and then...I revised it a few times but it is still a lot!!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

One stitch at a time. If you don't finish, you'll have a headstart for 2010.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Hehe I decided not to make the pair of socks for my grandma for chirstmas and I am going to make them for her birthday in march.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I am so far behind on Christmas crocheting that I may never get done! I have a spa bathroom set, a backpack, a duffle bag, and an afghan in progress. I have 2 more backpacks, 1 afghan, a baby layette,6 pairs of slippers and a pair of thigh high sox to complete before Christmas. My hands are in so much trouble!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Yikes!!! and I thought I had a lot to do!!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry for the big picture but it's all I got!

This is third of five scarves being done. it's acrylic yarn, the colors are like strawberry, chocolate, vanilla ice cream. I warped the variegated yarn in pairs separated by pairs of white yarn, this spreads the color in a wider pattern than just straight plainweave, weft is also woven with two shuttles, one pick color, one pick white.

Check out my blog for more Cricket warping tricks.

http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2009/11/new-cricket-trick-and-scarf.html

Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love it Franco!!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Great tips and tricks, Franco! I love it when fiber arts people share what they've learned. Such a giving bunch.

Here's what we've been busy with lately.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Very nice Franco!

Well, I started DS's socks, frogged mom's slippers, and I am about to do the same with the socks. :Bawling: Seems I just couldn't get it right. 
Found a different pattern for the socks, I goofed by not really reading the first pattern, and it turned out to be a tube sock. After seeing a few posts about how they sag at the heel, well, I just decided to start over. Going back to the 2 at a time on dpn method that worked so well in the KAL for me.
Need to hurry up and get done! I feel like I am not going to make it in time for Christmas. Don't know how I am going to manage stuffing in the 3 or 4 quilts I need to throw together. I think I will tie them, that should help.
I ordered backup lotions and gifts for the ladies - just in case! lol!
So - need to get the socks and slippers started, then 3 hats, 3 or 4 quilts, a specially requested scarf, and jeeze,,, I have forgotten what else!
where's my list?????


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I decided to make all of my little brothers and sisters little neck warmers for Christmas... I most likely have them done by Christmas tho.....


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

That scarf is beautiful!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up for Dec. here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=332974
Please post there, thanks!


----------

